# BlueVM outted on WebhostingTalk.com as bad pay



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, BlueVM and owner Justin Johnston are being called out on WebhostingTalk.com as bad pay by member WootWoot from Heymman Servers...

Link: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=9015814



> Justin Johnston (BlueVM Communications LLC) owes service provider $878.00 USD
> Tweet
> 
> Justin Johnston, CEO of BlueVM Communications LLC, owes Heymman Servers the sum of $878.00 USD (excluding any interests).
> ...


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 14, 2014)

Here we go again.


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Someone should tell Heymman to send Chris Fabozzi the invoice


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> Someone should tell Heymman to send Chris Fabozzi the invoice


Send him BlueVM's unpaid Fortatrust bill too.


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Wait he has a Fortatrust unpaid bill too?  They do the whole public posting of deadbeats, right?  

Heymann's website:

http://heymman.com/

They offer dedicated servers out of Wholesale Internet (WSI) in Kansas City, Missouri, USA.


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

drama...


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 14, 2014)

First, RE Fortatrust... There's a whole story about that which was posted on LET a while back (along with the stories from other former Fortatrust clients). I'll let Justin know about this thread, but I wouldn't expect a reply on WHT, unless the staff there have stopped their abnormal hate of us.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 14, 2014)

Fabozzi pls.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 14, 2014)

Found the Fortatrust thread. http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11896/fortatrust-adding-non-paying-clients-to-shameroll-with-a-public-blacklist-page/p1


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 14, 2014)

> WHT, unless the staff there have stopped their abnormal hate of us.


Their "abnormal hate" predates BlueVM and stems from a software development company that tried to sell a hosting billing system


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 14, 2014)

incero claim in let that bluevm owed him too


----------



## texteditor (Feb 14, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> incero claim in let that bluevm owed him too


lol just saw that too, hope to hear more about that.

At least I am beginning to learn how people make low end services profitable


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 14, 2014)

I told him I would pay the invoice before midnight tonight; he thought that I meant before close of business today and when he tired to email me asking for an update I was asleep... We had a misunderstanding and that is all this is. My PayPal was locked for review recently and I had to move the funds from my bank to my secondary PayPal. This is nothing more than a miscommunication mixed with unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Good ole Gordon! 



> Incero
> 
> Member
> 
> ...


^--- Gordon saying BlueVM stuck them with a bill.   

This makes three companies at the YOU OWE party.

Did Rallias ever get paid the money he was due from BlueVM?   Oh wait, that was a stunt,  just like all this....  Someone hacked us all...


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 15, 2014)

On a related note, I posted Justin's reply there and within a MINUTE it was gone with a brand new warning on my profile. http://prntscr.com/2sm2i7 There's a reason I don't hang around WHT much.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 15, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> On a related note, I posted Justin's reply there and within a MINUTE it was gone with a brand new warning on my profile. http://prntscr.com/2sm2i7 There's a reason I don't hang around WHT much.


you still lucky


I got banned from there because they force me to admit I have 2 account and I dont do that


they even refuse to refund my corporated member fee


----------



## MannDude (Feb 15, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> On a related note, I posted Justin's reply there and within a MINUTE it was gone with a brand new warning on my profile. http://prntscr.com/2sm2i7 There's a reason I don't hang around WHT much.


Who is banned from WHT?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 15, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> you still lucky
> 
> 
> I got banned from there because they force me to admit I have 2 account and I dont do that
> ...


I had two accounts there. I told them that I created one in 2001, and another in like 2003 or something. They merged the two. Though I discovered it myself after finally locating the login details for the very old one, and requested they merge them so my sign-up date reflected the older of the two accounts.

WHT isn't really that unreasonable. Moderators are people too. Talk to them like one and you'll get treated like one, in my experience.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Who is banned from WHT?


BlueVM, there's a LET thread about it somewhere.

I think it had to do with the WHT being the idiots they are and jumping to conclusions though.


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

Alright, so.... It looks like Justin satisfied the invoice to Woot...



> Today, 01:56 AM
> WootWoot
> Premium Member
> 
> ...


That leaves the others and that pesky contractor


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 15, 2014)

-- Incero and I had a misunderstanding, we just talked about it on skype and the matter is resolved.

I'd appreciate it if the mods would close this thread as both matters are resolved with their perspective companies. We've been in business for nearly 3 years now, it's not uncommon for mistakes to happen and for things to go wrong occasionally.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll dig up the thread on LET where Justin explained the whole mess. Basically it involved WHT Admins being idiots, jumping to conclusions, and refusing to listen to him. They seem to dislike BlueVM in general, as I get warnings for pretty much every post I make, and other BlueVM Staff members have been banned too. Heck, I was banned for about a week for some "rule violation". 

TL;DR: WHT == Stupid


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I had two accounts there. I told them that I created one in 2001, and another in like 2003 or something. They merged the two. Though I discovered it myself after finally locating the login details for the very old one, and requested they merge them so my sign-up date reflected the older of the two accounts.
> 
> 
> WHT isn't really that unreasonable. Moderators are people too. Talk to them like one and you'll get treated like one, in my experience.


the problem is I dont have second account -_-.


I have talk with them in 3 day, I even said you could ban that account but dont permanent disable this account.but they still dont bother that.


bytheway do you receive my email man?


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

BlueVM said:


> -- Incero and I had a misunderstanding, we just talked about it on skype and the matter is resolved.


What kind of misunderstanding?  Were you entitled to free account credit or?  

Just goes a long way to say something intelligent and truthful so people don't think they hear the broom sweeping the dirt under the carpet...


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> What kind of misunderstanding?  Were you entitled to free account credit or?
> 
> Just goes a long way to say something intelligent and truthful so people don't think they hear the broom sweeping the dirt under the carpet...


I don't discuss every business decision I make (and no I'm not trying to be rude... I'm simply stating a fact). Incero and I talked about the problem and came to a resolution, neither side needs to be drug through the mud and we've both come to the agreement that the matter is resolved, that's all that matters.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 15, 2014)

BlueVM said:


> I don't discuss every business decision I make (and no I'm not trying to be rude... I'm simply stating a fact). Incero and I talked about the problem and came to a resolution, neither side needs to be drug through the mud and we've both come to the agreement that the matter is resolved, that's all that matters.


I agree (obviously). Now, if only people cared more about things like government, the NSA, cat pictures, etc. than drama, the world might become a better place. Especially the cat pictures.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Would that have been posted here if BlueVM would not use CC?

Nope.


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Would that have been posted here if BlueVM would not use CC?
> 
> Nope.


Oh yeah it would have....

If there is a company I recognize and especially when it's a bold post like that, it will show up here....

Now your issue as posed is BlueVM "using" CC...   That ball of yarn,  someone lend me some cats.  Tee hee...


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

BlueVM said:


> My PayPal was locked for review recently and I had to move the funds from my bank to my secondary PayPal. This is nothing more than a miscommunication mixed with unfortunate circumstances.


So, hear me out here, because I need some education on the workings of PayPal.

You have 2 accounts.

One was locked by PayPal for "review".

So you bounced to a second one...

Isn't that prohibited by PayPal?


----------



## serverian (Feb 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Oh yeah it would have....


Show us a drama thread of yours that doesn't have a connection with Colocrossing?


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Oh yeah it would have....


But you have to admit that it looks like - for someone outside the industry - your current target is BlueVM?


----------



## trewq (Feb 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> So, hear me out here, because I need some education on the workings of PayPal.
> 
> 
> You have 2 accounts.
> ...


You're allowed to have two in your name. One for business and one personal.


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> You have 2 accounts.
> 
> One was locked by PayPal for "review".
> 
> ...



I have one business account for BlueVM Communications LLC and one business account for Feathur LLC. I spoke with a PayPal representative before opening the second account which was approved since both businesses sell different end products. (More info: http://andrewminalto.com/multiple-ebay-paypal-accounts/)


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> But you have to admit that it looks like - for someone outside the industry - your current target is BlueVM?


I don't have targets... I think just today I posted another company   There have been others...  There will be more.



serverian said:


> Show us a drama thread of yours that doesn't have a connection with Colocrossing?


This is am improvement of the above point, finely sharpening the pencil point.   I have fewer of these and obviously, there will be more like I promised in this new year.

Last one almost a month ago 



Few days prior to that:



Few days prior to that:


----------



## MartinD (Feb 15, 2014)

This...sounds familiar 


Locked PayPal accounts, promises to pay, unavoidable, misunderstood..etc.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, you can't be a Serial Misunderstanding-Haver without raising a few eyebrows


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 15, 2014)

Pretty sure PayPal frowns upon multiple PayPal accounts being used for the same business activity. Let's not mention the taxation cluster**** since PayPal reports figures to the IRS. Always the chance you'll get audited... not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 15, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> I agree (obviously). Now, if only people cared more about things like government, the NSA, cat pictures, etc. than drama, the world might become a better place. Especially the cat pictures.


Think of it this way, if people are talking about overdue bills that's less time they're complaining about the performance of your service.



> My PayPal was locked for review recently and I had to move the funds from my bank to my secondary PayPal.





> I have one business account for BlueVM Communications LLC and one business account for Feathur LLC.



So you're using the Feathur LLC account to pay BlueVM Comm LLC's server bills?  You should speak to the IRS about that one.


----------



## trewq (Feb 15, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> So you're using the Feathur LLC account to pay BlueVM Comm LLC's server bills? You should speak to the IRS about that one.


Don't know about us law but if the accounting is done correctly I don't see how it would be a problem.


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> So you're using the Feathur LLC account to pay BlueVM Comm LLC's server bills? You should speak to the IRS about that one.


If Feathur then sends an invoice to BlueVM for the service it provided I'm sure the IRS will allow it as long as there is a papertrail where the money went.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 15, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> On a related note, I posted Justin's reply there and within a MINUTE it was gone with a brand new warning on my profile. http://prntscr.com/2sm2i7 There's a reason I don't hang around WHT much.


anon-e-mouse is a horrible biased mod any way.

and if you reply to him, he does not take your point on board at all.


----------



## sv01 (Feb 15, 2014)

so fast, LET already posting offer from bluevm
 

http://lowendbox.com/blog/bluevm-3-great-openvz-deals-in-6-locations-across-the-usa/

at this time? biased?


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 15, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> anon-e-mouse is a horrible biased mod any way.
> 
> and if you reply to him, he does not take your point on board at all.



She's a really old lady, actually.


----------



## MartinD (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, we received the same excuses when they/associates ran chargebacks for months worth of services with us.

"We'll get it sorted"

"It was an accident"

"Card was stolen"

"Promise we'll pay you back"

"Wasn't me"

"Paypal account got locked"

blahblahblah.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 15, 2014)

sv01 said:


> so fast, LET already posting offer from bluevm
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/bluevm-3-great-openvz-deals-in-6-locations-across-the-usa/
> 
> at this time? biased?


Hahaha, gotta raise some capital to cover those _losses._

bonus:

_"Due to abuse of their previous refund policy, they no longer offer refunds on their services except in special cases."_


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

sv01 said:


> so fast, LET already posting offer from bluevm
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/bluevm-3-great-openvz-deals-in-6-locations-across-the-usa/
> 
> ...


That post was scheduled a week or two ago.


It has nothing to do with this incident.


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 15, 2014)

mikho said:


> That post was scheduled a week or two ago.
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with this incident.


Actually we submitted for the special around the beginning of January.


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

BlueVM said:


> Actually we submitted for the special around the beginning of January.


There is a difference in submitting an offer and scheduling it.  

Was I ment was that I saw it in the schedule a week or two ago.


----------



## nunim (Feb 15, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> ... cat pictures, etc. than drama, the world might become a better place. Especially the cat pictures.


We all care about Cat pictures!  Who said we didn't?

Obligatory cat picture:







 

My black bear DeeDee (She came with the name so I had to name another cat Dexter).

 

Do most tech nerds have cats because we're too lazy to walk dogs? Or is it that we like things that do whatever they want regardless of our instructions because they remind us of computers?


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2014)

nunim said:


> My black bear DeeDee (She came with the name so I had to name another cat Dexter).


+1 internets to you.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Well, we received the same excuses when they/associates ran chargebacks for months worth of services with us.
> 
> "We'll get it sorted"
> 
> ...


Who's they?

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 15, 2014)

Romper Room chiming in with his thoughts on the matter:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9016676&postcount=64


----------



## MartinD (Feb 16, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Who's they?
> 
> 
> Francisco


BlueVM/Ishaq. It was never distinguished which of them did it with multiple linked accounts and no straight up admission, just skirting as above.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 16, 2014)

MartinD said:


> BlueVM/Ishaq. It was never distinguished which of them did it with multiple linked accounts and no straight up admission, just skirting as above.


Are we talking large amounts? Or like a $1.99 thing?

I'm not trying to downplay what happened, just trying to figure out if it was a personal box or something they may have sold services off.

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Feb 16, 2014)

Personal I'd imagine, wasn't a few dollars but not hundreds either.


Guess I was just adding to the whole "yeah, there's previous" feeling.


----------



## mikho (Feb 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Romper Room chiming in with his thoughts on the matter:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9016676&postcount=64


The fun part comes a few posts down when Rallias answers. 

Atleast I know two people who I wont do business with. Rallias because of previous behaviour and GVH because he can't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been sitting here, enjoying this thread.

So from what I understand, if you want BlueVM to pay their debts, just post on WHT/LET/VPSBoard about them?


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 17, 2014)

mikho said:


> The fun part comes a few posts down when Rallias answers.
> 
> 
> Atleast I know two people who I wont do business with. Rallias because of previous behaviour and GVH because he can't keep his mouth shut.


Not to mention what kind of contracts/laws were broken when GVH opened his mouth. Not a good thing, not a good thing at all.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Feb 17, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> Not to mention what kind of contracts/laws were broken when GVH opened his mouth. Not a good thing, not a good thing at all.


You can't enter into a contract with a minor.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 17, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> Not to mention what kind of contracts/laws were broken when GVH opened his mouth. Not a good thing, not a good thing at all.


As NodeWest said, the answer to this is 'none'


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> You can't enter into a contract with a minor.



The adult contractors are entering into a contract with Green Value Hosting Inc not with Jon.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The adult contractors are entering into a contract with Green Value Hosting Inc not with Jon.


Not only that but labor laws protect minors as well adults. If someone checks references on Rallais and GVH said what he said in that thread he would have broken federal labor laws. At least the ones in the U.S. anyways.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The adult contractors are entering into a contract with Green Value Hosting Inc not with Jon.


Well then once again Jon's idiocy might cause trouble for his buddy Lance, who is on the hook for all civil issues GVH has until they appoint a new registered agent, or 5 years after the dissolution of the corporation.

Lance is probably clueless as to everything Jon does and should keep him on a leash.


----------



## mikho (Feb 18, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> You can't enter into a contract with a minor.


You can enter into a contract between two registered companies, then the person behind/working at either of those companies doesn't matter.


----------

